# Leaving the Nest (K)



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Leaving the Nest is a lacy DK-weight hat and cowl set, both knit in the round from the bottom up. These patterns include charts and written instructions. They are both available on Ravelry at a cost of $2 each; however, through 8:00 pm Sunday, February 11, 2018, if you add both patterns to your cart, you will get the two patterns together for a total of $3. (Be sure to use the "add to cart" button on Ravelry to get the discount.)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaving-the-nest-cowl

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaving-the-nest-hat


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Another beautiful design.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely! The cowl just floats! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVELY! Just purchased them and thanks for the discount.


kponsw said:


> Leaving the Nest is a lacy DK-weight hat and cowl set, both knit in the round from the bottom up. These patterns include charts and written instructions. They are both available on Ravelry at a cost of $2 each; however, through 8:00 pm Sunday, February 11, 2018, if you add both patterns to your cart, you will get the two patterns together for a total of $3. (Be sure to use the "add to cart" button on Ravelry to get the discount.)
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaving-the-nest-cowl
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaving-the-nest-hat


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful, I just bought both patterns. Would like to make for a dear friend. Hope I am up to it.


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful lace patterns! Just purchased. Thank you for the discount.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

AWESOME! SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the discount!- a beautiful set!


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Purchased this lovely pattern. Thx for the discount.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your interest! :sm02:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely patterns and the discount. Love the color you chose for this set also.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

What yarn is this,please? I love the colour.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> What yarn is this,please? I love the colour.


Oh dear, I should have had that in my first post! :sm12: It's Rowan Baby Merino Silk DK and the color is Strawberry.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Fabulous patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Oh dear, I should have had that in my first post! :sm12: It's Rowan Baby Merino Silk DK and the color is Strawberry.


Thank you!


----------

